# 722 hook up diagram



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

My 722 rf output that feeds another tv used to be combined somehow so that OTA would also go with it. Ch 60 got me dish channels while OTA would be available by tuning that tv to those channels also.
One day about a month or more ago, this stopped working, ch 60 was very fuzzy. Suspecting my OTA 1 to 4 amp went bad, I removed the OTA option and recently bought another amp. It made no difference and now I'm stuck. I've tried various splitters, combiners, etc, but OTA is no longer available and ch 60 is very fuzzy unless I feed it directly to the other tv.
1. Did dish make the 722 like the 622 where only dish channels can be sent to tv2?
2. If not, why can't I see both anymore?


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

228 views and not one hint?
Shirley this is not a unique problem...


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

400+ views now. Is my question so far off that it is undecipherable?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If the direct connection gives you a clear picture, then there is a problem in one of your cables or splitters/diplexers.

Go forth and troubleshoot.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Have you had a service call from DISH or your broadband Internet provider recently?

Is there anyone that may have tried to "enhance" or "extend" your setup?

Have you verified that all of the cabling is undamaged and the connectors are appropriately tight?

When you say you "removed the OTA option", what did you yank?

Are there any diplexers in your system?

Is the power LED on your distribution amp lit (it is truly impressive how many of these end up being plugged in to a switched outlet)?

I don't think your OP was incomprehensible -- it simply raised more questions than it answered.


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

I started to get lost at "combined somehow" and then the "unless I feed it directly to the other tv" at the end made me think that all the problems are downstream of the 722, which seems to be the "somehow" that I got lost at in the first sentence. So... I just hoped someone else could come up with a good guess.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim5506 said:


> If the direct connection gives you a clear picture, then there is a problem in one of your cables or splitters/diplexers.
> 
> Go forth and troubleshoot.


I've tried several splitters to the same effect. The fact that it just happened one day out of the blue led me to think the amp failed after years of operation. But replacing it brought no change.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

harsh said:


> Have you had a service call from DISH or your broadband Internet provider recently?
> 
> Is there anyone that may have tried to "enhance" or "extend" your setup?
> 
> ...


Here are my answers;
No
No
Yes
The existing 'splitter'
I don't think so
Neither amp had an led, but were plugged in fully
Thanks


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Sounds like your splitter is toast, but I'd need authoritative answers to my questions to know for sure.

The presence of diplexers isn't all that uncommon in such a configuration and if you're confusing a splitter and a diplexer, there's your sign. Unless you carefully read the label on the device, a diplexer looks exactly like a splitter. They are NOT interchangeable and there is the potential to do serious damage to TV2 if you substitute a splitter for a diplexer or inadvertently swap the outputs.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well that gets to the root of my problem harsh, thanks.
So the rf output of the 722 and the roof antena should be diplexed to the input of tv2?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

722921 said:


> Well that gets to the root of my problem harsh, thanks.
> So the rf output of the 722 and the roof antena should be diplexed to the input of tv2?


If "backfeeding" along the satellite cable isn't being used, you need a splitter(combiner). If backfeeding is being used, the order in which the splitter and diplexer are connected is important. A diplexer will effectively kill one of the signals if used in place of a splitter.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks again.
I think that is where a diagram would help, because I don't know if backfeeding is being used or not.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Typically Dish installers will use diplexers to 'backfeed' the TV2 signal to, tv2. Meaning, they are piggybacking on the same cable that brings the sat signal from the dish in order to route the TV2 signal elsewhere in the home. Sometimes these diplexers fail, and it could affect either your SAT signal or the TV2 signal. If a diplexer is used, you should find one behind your 722 receiver. You'll need to find the other one, diplexers work in pairs, perhaps trying to combine the ANT at the further location might create better results, or replacing both diplexers. Assuming of course your installation has diplexers to begin with. It could also be something as simple as the setting in your receiver being changed from "Home Distribution" to "Direct connection". And if it is set for "Home Distribution", check to see if an 'attenuator' is being used behind the 722 (a lil adapter on the coax connected to TV2 out), if there is one, remove it.


----------

